# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  recherche FA en RP ou Bretagne pour Yani du 13 Aout au 21 Aout.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Yani est adoptée et arrive en France le 13 Aout ( arrivée département 91), ses adoptants qui habitent en Bretagne pourront la récupérer le 21 Aout.
Nous lui recherchons une FA de transit du 13 au 21 Aout.


http://www.rescue-forum.com/attente-...2016-a-189288/

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Si nous ne trouvons pas une FA pour ces quelques jours Yani ne pourra pas arriver sur ce voyage.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Personne pour garder la gentille Yani ????

----------


## INCALINE

Peut-être qu'il faudrait préciser ses ententes congénères et également s'il faut disposer obligatoirement d'un terrain clos avec un minimum de hauteur de clôture ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Peut-être qu'il faudrait préciser ses ententes congénères et également s'il faut disposer obligatoirement d'un terrain clos avec un minimum de hauteur de clôture ?


On ne connaît pas ses ententes congénères car elle est seule dans son box.
Par contre oui il faudra un jardin bien clôturé, ne pas la laisser seule dans le jardin et même lui laisser son harnais avec une longe, au cas où...

----------


## INCALINE

En effet, il vaut mieux être très prudent. J'espère que vous allez trouver, Yani a l'air si mignonne...

----------

